# Found Feral did not make it



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

He passed away within two hours of finding him. I noticed there was another hawk attack at the school field while walking across it. So after I picked up the kids to walk them to my day care I noticed a pigeon all alone underneath the push up bars staring out into the field. I walked the kids inside and went back out to the field to see what was going on with him, I thought perhaps he may have managed to get away from the hawk and was hiding under the bars...I walked right up to him and said hello and picked him up, no resistance whatsoever...

We are not allowed to bring pigeons or any bird inside as I mentioned before, so I had a co-worker grab me a box & a lost/found sweat shirt and put him inside with seed & water. He was starving and ate a lot of the seed. He seemed alert, and happy to have food and settled down on the sweat shirt and took a nap... Another co-worker (my pigeon friend) walked up and told me she saw him out by the street at 7:00 AM with a hurt foot and she tried to get him but he went into the side yard of a home across the street. She also said three big crows were sitting around him waiting like vultures for dinner , she gave up after 20-30 minutes knowing the crows were not following him, she intended to look for him later on... I said I didn't notice anything wrong with his foot, but then again he didn't walk away from me either. 

Well I took him home after an hour or so after finding him and put him on a low set heating pad, I checked his throat ,it looked fine, his one foot the toes seemed limp and did not respond to touch. I was in the process of contacting someone to check him out and something told me to check him again and that's when I saw him take his last breath...I noticed his crop and above it swelled up before he passed, his poops were mostly white and watery.. Poor pigjie well least he passed away warm and away from the vultures.. I buried him today in my yard... It seems so strange how they can be so alert , eating , and then boom they are gone.... 

sorry for the long post...I'm sad 

RIP LITTLE PIJ

Andi


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh Andi, I'm so sorry. It doesn't take more than one look at them to make a connection and a part of you falls instantly in love w/them. Take comfort in knowing what you saved this little one from. All he knew was that some nice person came along and gave him food he was so hungry for, warmth and safety & peace. He passed having all that, from you. It is sadly you who feels the pain. That pain & grief honors him, and you. Thanks for what you do everyday looking out for all the needy ones. I'm sorry you have to feel the loss.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very sad story, andinla.
I am glad he passed in your care and not out in the street all by himself.
Poor, poor babies what they have to endure every day. So sad.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's amazing how you can only know them for a little while*

yet they can leave such a lasting impression when they go. Sorry to hear the little guy didn't make it, but you are correct at least he died not alone and in a warm place with a full tummy.

NAB :-(

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Andi,

That is upsetting. I can only say to you that I have been in your shoes once or twice myself in the past where a bird I picked up was already on the brink of dying and didn't last more than a few hours after being found. They are so strong and yet so afraid of us people that they will fight on to the last few breathes before giving in to some tender care. I loved what Leslie wrote to you about how that bird got love and warmth and safety and peace plus a good last meal before passing on. She really seems to understand what you went through today and said so many kind things about you trying to help that pigeon out and I do agree with her wholeheartedly.

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sometimes I don't think it makes a diffrence if you have them an hour or a year. If they die it still hurts no matter how long you've known them.

We can only comfort ourselves by knowing that we tried.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for your efforts Andi. All we can do is at the very least provide them with safe haven and comfort. Don't give up future attempts.They depend on those of us that do care.


----------

